# [OOC] Bifyrd-Feron Adventure [Iron Gauntlets] 3 of 4



## doghead (Jun 18, 2006)

--- STATUS REPORT ---

We are go. If you are interested in joining up, or just have questions, feel free to post up in this thread.

*Tarren Mott*, male human youngster (_halfrogman_)
*Forissa of Abren*, female human Priestess (_maerdwyn_)
*Guarin of Orlebar*, male human Holy Knight (_dr zombie_)

--- INTRODUCTION ---

I have decided to take a break from d20 in favour of a simpler system. Iron Gauntlets kept popping up in the banners, seems to fit the bill and I have it on my hard drive. So I'm going to give it a try. While having a copy of the rules would be helpful, its not required. I can help out with any of the mechanics of character generation.

Reviews can be found  at RPG Blog and RPGnet

The setting is your standard vanilla medieval European fantasy. To start, I'm planning to run the BIFYRD – FERON ADVENTURES (which I snagged from the Harn website). You are welcome to join in even if you are familiar with the material. Just keep it to yourself. 

--- CHARACTER GENERATION ---

Character generation is as per the basic rules, 16 points for Abilities, 30 points for Skills. No Flairs for the moment.

If you don't have the material, start with a description (the mechanics will flow pretty much from that). Try an include some indication of the character's upbringing, current vocation, personal qualities and quirks. The character will need to have some connection with the Bifyrd Manor. Something that means that when help s needed, the character's name comes to mind. Magic is an option. There are three traditions; Crafting Based (like arcane), Divinity Based, and Totem Based (shamanism).

The basics are quite simple. Below is a sample character, to give you an idea.

[sblock=Jon Harrison]Jon has lived his entire life on the manor. Like his father before him, Jon is a forester, responsible for the husbandry of the manor's well ... forests. Jon's work has left him tough, lean, and as brown as a berry. He is well acquainted with most of the manor's territory, and is as happy tramping around in winter as he is in summer. Jon is an honest man, and without a malicious bone in his body. The people of the area have come to trust him, and he has developed something of an elder statesman standing in the community despite his lack of years.

Name: Jon Harrison
Race: Male Human.
Background: Mountainfolk (2 for 1 with Survival, 1 for 3 with Streetwise, Gimmick - Resistance to Cold.)
Gimmicks: Resistance to Cold, Good Reputation (+2D bonus to Influence checks with people familiar with his reputation).
Vocation: Constable/Forester (responsible for the husbandry of the manor's forests.)
Abilities: Fitness +4, Creativity +2, Awareness +4, Reasoning +3, Influence +2.
Luck: 3
Skills: Archery +5, Brawling +3, Duelling +2, Stealth +5, Geography +5, Observation +4, Survival +6 (cost 3), Composure +3.
Equipment: Compound Bow, 10 arrows, Short Sword, Leather Cuirass, Lantern.[/sblock]


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 20, 2006)

All right, I'll bite.  I don't have the book, but I've been looking through the various reviews, and one even had a link to a basic system explanation.  If I end up liking the game, I may pick up the book (at $7.50 its not overly expensive).


In the villages around the manors, when trouble comes and help is needed, one name springs to mind.  Tarren Mott.  Not that the villagers expect him to help, but they figure as he's the one causing the trouble in the first place.  His father was never good for much of anything, lazy and troublesome.  His mother was a good enough lady, but died birthing Tarren.

Throughout his youth, Tarren was a trouble-maker.  Petty theft, causing fights, shirking his chores and lessons.  He was all set for following in his father's footsteps.  When his father drank himself to death, Tarren was thirteen years old.  About a year has passed since then, and Tarren is trying to actually improve his life.  He's reformed, mostly, but people are still quick to blame him for anything that goes wrong.  Whether or not it was really his fault.

Tarren is just a kid, but eager for the chance to prove himself.  If there's trouble brewing on the horizon, he will forceably inject himself into the solution.  Even if he isn't wanted.


----------



## doghead (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey halfrogman,

More than happy to have you. Its a bit of a learning experience for me too. I have had the rules for a bit, but only ever read through them.

Tarren (assistant pig keeper by any chance?). It looks like Tarren is about 14 yo. I have my reservations about playing a child. But if it is the way you want to go, let me know. 

The following are just picked from the RAW based on your description. Some are better fits than others. Let me know what you like, what you don't, and any ideas you might have. Knock yourself out, I'm easy.

You get 16 Ability points to spend on 5 abilities, and 30 skill points. You roll a number of d10 based on your ability and anything under your skill rank is a success.

--- Background Options ---

*Cityfolk*: Doesn't sound like Tarren was raised in a city, but he has the feel of a city slicker (2 for one on Streetwise and Geopgraphy (City), 1 for 3 on Survival)
*Plainsfolk*: Probably the norm around B-F. Although Farming or Craft would be more appropriate than Riding I would have thought (2 for 1 on Animal Handling and Riding, 1 for 3 on Streetwise)
*Ward*: My favorite concept, but not a great match in some ways. If a ward of Lumin, it would put him right in the middle of things (points may be allocated to one magical ability if desired, 1 for 3 on Influence skills.)

--- Gimmick Options ---

The first seems like a shoe in. The others, well, they will give you an idea. A positive gimmick costs 1 Ability Point or 3 Skills points.
*Poor Reputation**: (-2D with Influence based skills when dealing with people familier with his reputation.)
*Quick-Witted*: (+1D on reaction rolls.)
*Sure Footed*: (+1D on all rolls relying on coordination or agility.)

--- Vocation Options ---
These kind of assume the character is a little older. If you decide to keep Tarren at 14, I will probably do things a little differently (say 3 or 4 skills with few skill points and the Undersized Gimmick).
*Bandit*: I picked this one for the skills mostly (duelling, legerdemain, stealth, gambling, commerce, performance, streetwise, subterfuge.)


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 21, 2006)

I understand having reservations about such a young character, but I'll point out a few of my thoughts behind it.

Fourteen is not actually that far from "standard adventuring age".  A year or two.  It's just on the cusp of adulthood.

I wanted to have a character that could have a theoretical link to Myrel.  I don't know anything about the adventure you have planned, but I figured she wouldn't have been mentioned if she weren't important.  A character close to her age is more likely to view her as a complete person rather than a troubled child.  I liked the idea of a contemporary for her.

I envisioned a character that wasn't much of a fighter, he shouldn't be going toe to toe with someone trying to kill him.  Being small and seemingly non-threatening makes for easier escape, subterfuge, etc.

All that said, I'll leave the final decision to you.  I don't want to step on your toes in your game.  But so far, it looks like I'm your only player     Perhaps we could work something out together.

--------------------------------

Mechanical type stuff.

The Ward background does actually sound like it could make for some interesting story ideas.  I suppose if his father died earlier, he could have been taken in as a ward/servant by Lumin.  Perhaps this could provide a link with Myrel.  But I'd need a new impetus for reform, unless the adventure hook itself could work as one.

The magic could be interesting, perhaps as a dabbler/hobby.  Are the different paths divided similarly to D&D or is it more open?


----------



## doghead (Jun 22, 2006)

After sleeping on it, I suspect that I am being overly careful. Lets try it, and see.

I think you can keep your original concept. Tarren's father or mother was a cousin of Lumin, then it wouldn't be surprising for Tarren to have been taken in. I like the idea of Taaren being friends with Myrel. He could still be something of a tear-away, but perhaps Myrel's influence (or a feeling of responsiblity towards her) is giving Tarren reason to re-consider his life. An attachment to Myrel works ...

I agree that 14 is only a few years from adulthood. But it still puts the character a fair way from the type of range and depth of skills of a regular starting character. I'm thinking 5 skills and 15 skill points. Give me a idea of the types of things Tarren is good at, I'll give you some skills. I'm thinking along the lines of Subterfuge (INF), Legerdemain (FIT), Stealth (FIT), Observation (AWA), Composure (--). Something like that.

I also think I am going to get Give Tarren the a Child Gimmick. Children are generally not listened to in the way other adults are, and are other adults generally try and keep children from harm. But children are often underestimated by adults (+1D when trying to convince adults of your harmlessness or innocence, -2D when trying to persuade adults to take you seriously.)

Crafting is the closest to Arcane magic of dnd. There are a number of skills, like Fabrica Mentis (manipulation of the mind) and Fabrica Sensis (manipulation of the senses). What sort of feel do you have in mind? Divinity is Cleric like stuff, and Totem is druid like stuff.

thotd


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 22, 2006)

Hmmm, well if I'm going to be a ward, I should change my name to Burt. . . or Dick Grayson.

I guess we should discuss the over-abundance of players at some point, too   

I've always wanted to try out a solo game, but I don't know if that's something you want, or if the adventure would support it in any way.  But I'm interested in this character, and I'd hate to see the game die because of a lack of people.

I'm going to go ahead and trust you on the skills, they seem like they cover the range.  Lying, picking pockets, hiding, keeping an eye out for anyone trying to find him, and (now) trying not to do any of that stuff, even if he wants to.

I'm guess the child gimmick could work.  Presumably in place of "bad reputation"?  Because otherwise at -4D interactions it looks like every adult in the village would regard me as "Kill-on-Sight".  Is that a negative gimmick?  And do positives balance out negatives (quick-witted and bad reputation = no point cost)?

I guess for magic I was considering simple "prestidigitation" type spells, but it's not really central to the concept, so I think I'll pass on it.  It'll probably be easier if I stick to the original idea.

This is what I have so far.
[sblock=Character]Name: Tarren Mott
Race: Male Human.
Background: Ward (points may be allocated to one magical ability if desired, 1 for 3 on Influence skills.)
Gimmicks: 
Vocation: Hoodlum (youth with bad habits)
Abilities: Fitness +2, Creativity +3, Awareness +5, Reasoning +4, Influence +2.
Luck: 3
Skills: Subterfuge +3 (cost: 1), Legerdemain +4, Stealth +4, Observation +4, Composure +2
Equipment: Knife.[/sblock]

Edit: Just realized I was kind of confused.  Wards get penalized on influence/social skills?  1 for 3  not verse vica?


----------



## doghead (Jun 23, 2006)

After posting about the Child Gimmick, I began to wonder about the wisdom of it. I want to keep the game as fluid and freewheeling as possible. Is a Gimmick or number for everything needed? Eventually I decided to keep it, but more as a mental note. It does help keep everyone on the same page. I think I will also add in -1 FIT for strength related activities and +1 FIT for activities involving agility or flexibility) 

I don't think its a positive or negative, more like a neutral Gimmick. Obviously, the character will grow out of it. Positives and negatives do effectively cancel out. The negative give +1 or +3, the positive -1 or -3 ability or skill points.

Interesting point about the Child/Poor Reputation synergy. But then, can you imagine the villagers taking your character seriously if he can to them with a story about ogres in the forests, or that the new priest is actually an imposter. Especially after all those pranks and incidents, like the 'ghost in the barn' (for example). I think it works.

The 1 for 3 with INFLUENCE skills kind of threw me as well. I'm happy to allow a 2 for 1 on Subterfuge in this case. Especially with only 15 skill points.

Luck is d6/2 (round up) +1. Convoluted. Pick a number if you want.

I can go with one character. I generally prefer around 4 to 5. But the first adventure would be relatively easy to set up with just Tarren. It may be harder to handle though. Not so much in a combat sense, however. It would make for interesting RP I think, as Taaren wouldn't be in charge of the situation in the conventional sense.

Lets fisnish up here, and aim for a Monday kick off with whoever is on board by then.

thotd


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 23, 2006)

[sblock=Tarren Mott]In the villages around the manors, when trouble comes and help is needed, one name springs to mind. Tarren Mott. Not that the villagers expect him to help, but they figure as he's the one causing the trouble in the first place.

His mother was a cousin of some sort to Lumin's father, a nice enough lady until she died in childbirth.  His father never did a day's work in his life, a lazy sort, living off his wife's connections until he eventually drank himself to death a few years after his wife.  Tarren was taken in as a ward of the manor.

Throughout his youth, Tarren was a trouble-maker. Petty theft, causing fights, shirking his lessons, no sense of responsibility. He was all set for following in his father's footsteps.  He eventually alienated just about everyone he knew.  Except Myrel, for whatever reason she never gave up on him.  As a result, she is just about the only one who ever got to see his good side.


*Name:* Tarren Mott
*Race:* Male Human.
*Background:* Ward (points may be allocated to one magical ability if desired, 2 for 1 on Influence skills.)
*Gimmicks:* Poor Reputation: (-2D with Influence based skills when dealing with people familier with his reputation.); Quick-Witted: (+1D on reaction rolls.)
*Vocation:* Hoodlum (youth with bad habits)
*Abilities:* Fitness +2, Creativity +3, Awareness +5, Reasoning +4, Influence +2.
Luck: 3
*Skills:* Subterfuge +2 (cost: 1), Legerdemain +4, Stealth +4, Observation +4, Composure +2
*Equipment:* Knife.
*Notes:* Child, Small Build[/sblock]


----------



## doghead (Jun 26, 2006)

OK, the IC thread is up here. . Knock yourself out. I am aiming for a free-wheeling sort of game with most of the action done narratively. Tarren has not been invited to the meeting obviously 

thotd


----------



## doghead (Jun 30, 2006)

halfrogman,

Having spent some time in the DM rolls everything camp, I am now more in the players roll their own dice camp (with some exceptions). It make games more managable if nothing else.  So, unless you really want me to roll, you can roll your own dice for the sneak check.

thotd


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 30, 2006)

Righty-oh.  Sorry about the confusion.

Added a roll. . . do I just keep at it?


----------



## doghead (Jun 30, 2006)

Yeap. With this result, you are half way there, 5 minutes gone. No 10, so no setbacks or complications. You just need another result of 4 or under. 

The way I see it, this should allow players to push the game along without having to wait for the DM at each step. I hav eoften found players can be quite imaginative when it comes to describing the results of failed rolls. 

thotd


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 30, 2006)

gah.


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 5, 2006)

Ello


happens that I'm looking for one more game. Don't have the rules. Eeeuhm.

I'm not stalking you, doghead, really. Just that the other games were full .

I might even play a barbarian, just for a change .

No, all kidding aside, what kind of magic-users do you have in the world? What character would you think to be really really cool?


----------



## doghead (Jul 6, 2006)

Hey DrZ,

More than happy to have you aboard. Really.  

To be honest, I don't really have a preference. There are a number of NPC's heading off to find a lost girl. From memory, a forester, a priest, a knight and someone else. The forester will probably have the central role for the first adventure, but not overly so. Down the track ... um, haven't read that far. Any of these NPC's concepts could be taken putting your character staight into the game. None of them have been 'played' so far, so the field is wide open as to character generation.

halfrogman is playing Tarren, a teenager and friend of the missing girl. Like the other, he is planning to set out to find her. Odds are their paths will cross soon enough.

As for magic, there are two types available, Crafting (arcane magic analogue) and Divinity (er, divine magic analogue). I'm going to put a lock on Totem magic for the moment. I think.

Not having the rules is no problem. Character creation is fairly simple. Give me your concept, I'll give you some options.

thotd


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 6, 2006)

priest : like the D&D fighting priests or more medieval, high magic. What pantheon?
Knight : sounds interesting. Is it high-fantasy round table holywood version or more dark age medieval?


----------



## doghead (Jul 6, 2006)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> priest : like the D&D fighting priests or more medieval, high magic. What pantheon?




Um, I don't really have one. I get back to you.



			
				DrZombie said:
			
		

> Knight : sounds interesting. Is it high-fantasy round table holywood version or more dark age medieval?




More the latter I think. More interesting. Although you could always be the shining example of knightly honour.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 6, 2006)

Any room for one more?  (and I'm not stalking you either   - it's just that in my year or so absent, all these other systems I'm interested in playing seem to have gone to radically different 2.0 editions which are too pricey to pick up after previously buying, and not playing, the 1.0 editions)


----------



## doghead (Jul 6, 2006)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Any room for one more?




Sure. I had originally thought 4-5, so we are still good. And I don't mind being your second choice  

thotd


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 6, 2006)

doghead said:
			
		

> Sure. I had originally thought 4-5, so we are still good. And I don't mind being your second choice
> 
> thotd





I kid, I kid   I'll come up with a concept


***
DrZ, are you going for the knight or the priest?


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 6, 2006)

Hmmm. Me like dark age knight. Charles Martel allways was one of my heroes. You know me, as long as I have something to beat on I'm a happy roleplayer.


----------



## doghead (Jul 6, 2006)

As I had planned it, the knight and the priest are companions, the priest is a local, and the knight a relative or old friend of hers who is visiting (and was thus drawn into the story). Of course, you are welcome to play it however you wish. Just thought I'd let you know.

As well as ordinary knights, there are also holy knights. Pertty much your paladin I suppose, knight of the church, dedicated to protecting the faithful and beating the snot out of the infidel. Holy Knights can put points into Divinity (divine spellcasting).

I might go with a monotheistic setting, but use saints/ascended/enlightened/angels for variety. Using angels sounds like it could be fun. Time to use my Wikipedia-fu.

*halfrogman*, while it was likely that Tarren would meet up with the other search party eventually, you are under no obligation to do so just to bring the pc's togther. I'm happy enough to run two separate threads as long as is needed.

thotd


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 6, 2006)

Dark age holy knight, rightiously kicking the snot out of infidels. Sounds like a plan. Euuhm, you're not gonna get all 'lawful good means you cannot kick your opponent inna fork' now are you?

Does this system work with levels, and what level are we? I mean, I'd hate to Rp an old cynical knight when in reality we're level 1 and have a good chance of getting our teeth handed to us in a bag by two sick kobolds and a drunk goblin.


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 6, 2006)

There are no levels.

There are no alignments.

The system is fairly deadly as far as I've read.  So, an old knight is just a lucky one   

Thotd, I'll see what happens.  If they're locals, it'll depend on whether or not I like their attitudes, if they're new to town, it'll depend on how gullible helpful I think they'll be.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 6, 2006)

Cool, I'm up for playing the priest, then -- is that Forissa?  What the general reaction to adventuring women in this society?  Where/what is Abren (God, or town of origin?)?

Staring to digest the system...


----------



## doghead (Jul 7, 2006)

*DrZ*, of course not. In some ways, honour was very maliable thing for the medieval knight. They weren't really expected to keep their word to peasants or infidels for example, because they were not equals. For many knights, its as much about appearance as reality; during the 100 years war, one knight was captured and ransomed, released to collect the money and never returned or paid up. But he kept up a stream of acceptable excuses, so his honour was never tarnished for breaking his word. At least in the eyes of his fellow knights.

Kick ahead.

*Meardwyn*, Good question. The Bifyrd Freon Adventures come from a Harn website. Harn seem more historically based than D&D, a pretty much along the lines of what I was aiming for. Consider the various descriptors for the Villagers: Villein (a feudal tenant, bonded to the local lord who pays dues and services in return for land), Yeoman (a freeholder, qualified for duties like jury duty and electing the local officials), Beadle (a minor local officer responsible for dealing with petty offenders, a local man-at-arms), Cottar (a labourer or tenant occupying land in return for labour), Reeve (local official, often chief magistrate of the village). Forissa for example is listed as having 45 free acres, 0 serf acres, 0 rent and 0 fees. Below is Forissa's background notes. You don't have to use it, of course. 
[sblock=Forissa]Forissa considers all of the inhabitants of the village to 
be her flock, and despite her youth treats everyone as a 
mother would her children. She recently hired a Jarin fel- 
low named Guarin to assist with working her land. Guarin 
lives in a small woodshed attached to Forissa’s cottage. 
Guarin is a mystery to most of the villagers. He does 
not speak Hârnic well, and generally keeps to himself. 
One of Drosta’s children peeked into his open door 
one day, and spotted pieces of kurbul armour sitting in a 
corner, and a spear and roundshield propped against one
wall. This further fuelled the rumours surrounding the 
“foreign” man. Some have speculated about the nature of 
the relationship between Forissa and Guarin, but most of 
these rumours are, of course, absurd.[/sblock]

I switched Guarin into a knight (originally he was listed as a former mercenary), probably a cousin, but perhaps just a close friend.

I like all this stuff cos it gives the people context, mass. I've never been much of a fan of "you're a cleric of Pelor, all kitted up and sitting in a tavern waiting for an adventure". 

Back to your question. The world is a lot more liberal, gender wise than our own. So women have more freedom to take on active rolls. I think Abren is a place, but not sure. 

So, not really sure if I have answered your question really. But hopefully its helps.

*halfrogman*, cool. 

thotd


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks doghead -yes, it helps.  I'll use the background presented - I had written something up which included the words "a young mother hen" so they were pretty close anyway.  

I see her as not having a whole lot of interest in the church hierarchy, focused on those under her ("her flock") rather than those above her.  That probably goes for her theological outlook as well:  not to say that she slights the spiritual well-being of the people, but that working to solve their more down to earth problems is easier for her to get excited about.  That leaves her a little restless when things are calm around the manor, and to secretly held feelings of inadequacy when she realizes that the spiritual advice she gives sometimes feels a little forced to her.  Does that sound okay?

I'll go with "cousin to Guarin", if that's okay with you, DrZombie.

I downloaded the basic edition of the rules  - do you want me to try statting her out, or would you like to do it?


----------



## doghead (Jul 7, 2006)

*Maerdwyn*, If you have the rules, go ahead and stat her up. Forisa has been working with the family to help Myrel with her 'voices and visions'. So Forisa will be fairly familiar with Myrel.

*DrZ*, OK, here are some mechanics. The basic generation details are in the posts above. Specifics for the Knight are below.

Knight Skills: Athletics (FIT), brawling (FIT), duelling (FIT), design (CRE), leadership (INF), literacy (CRE), court ettiquette (INF), composure.

Holy Knight Skills: Athletics (FIT), brawling (FIT), duelling (FIT), melee (FIT), sacrament (REA, the pledging of an oath to one's deity in exchange for assistance), literacy, benediction (INF, preaching and administering prayer to a congregation), consecration (DIV, channeling divine power into a place to restrict the presence of blasphemy), gospel (DIV, the ability to use ones faith to strengthen one's resolve), composure (OTHER).

To be able to use Divine based skills, the character needs to take the Faithful background, which allows you to put points in the Divinity ability, which allows you to use Divine based skills.

There are a few oddities here. Holy Knights have melee (use of two-handed and large martial weapons) but Knights don't. I'm going to play  ab bit fast and loose with these. 

If you're not really sure how to put it all together, outline the concept, and I will work out some numbers and options for you.

thotd


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 7, 2006)

Doghead, have you read 'songs of ice and fire' by Martin (and if not, shame on you)? I'm thinking about playing a 'dornish' kinda knight, meaning someone from far off, considered strange and untrustworthy because of their different ways.They're a sort of desert people, honourbound and very prickly about it, easily offended.
I don't know about the combat system, if it's feasible to wear a breastplate and be more agile, manoevrable, less likely to get hit then when wearing cumbersome full plate.
I'd like him to fight with a spear and shield, staying away from his opponent and trying to use the reach to an advantage.
As for backstory, the sister of the priestess father could have maried a dornish noble, and he could have travelled back to his family to see what they were about.
I don't know if there's an order of 'knight protectors', vowing to keep the priests safe, some kind of tempeliers, so he could be sworn to protect her.

If not, he could be from the north, with a big axe


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 7, 2006)

Working on Forisa here, and DrZ, if we want her to be a casting priestess, I think she might indeed need a protector  

doghead - should I focus on making her a believable village priestess (with enough points in benediction to deliver reasonable sermons to the congregation, for example) or throw in some adventuring type skills for survivability?

Ian


----------



## doghead (Jul 8, 2006)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Working on Forisa here, and DrZ, if we want her to be a casting priestess, I think she might indeed need a protector
> 
> doghead - should I focus on making her a believable village priestess (with enough points in benediction to deliver reasonable sermons to the congregation, for example) or throw in some adventuring type skills for survivability?
> 
> Ian




Yeah, casters suffer a bit from MAD. I'm thinking f reworking the system a bit along the lines of three base abilities Mind, Body and Spirit. Divinity and Nostracarnum would be composits of the base abilities; Divinity equals Spirit and Body average, Nostracarnum Mind and Body average. Something like that. But I will restrain myself until we have had some time with the RAW.

I'm not sure wwhat you mean by adventuring type skills exactly. But I don't think dungeons and monster bashing are going to play a major part of the game. Persoanlly I would focus on building whatever concept you have in mind. We can rework if things go south. What combinations were you thinking of?

thotd


----------



## doghead (Jul 8, 2006)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> Doghead, have you read 'songs of ice and fire' by Martin (and if not, shame on you)? I'm thinking about playing a 'dornish' kinda knight, meaning someone from far off, considered strange and untrustworthy because of their different ways.They're a sort of desert people, honourbound and very prickly about it, easily offended.
> I don't know about the combat system, if it's feasible to wear a breastplate and be more agile, manoevrable, less likely to get hit then when wearing cumbersome full plate.
> I'd like him to fight with a spear and shield, staying away from his opponent and trying to use the reach to an advantage.
> As for backstory, the sister of the priestess father could have maried a dornish noble, and he could have travelled back to his family to see what they were about.
> ...




Sorry, haven't read them. But this Wikipedia entry suggests that they are fairly close to the style I'm aiming for:

[sblock=Wikipedia]The books are known for a genre-defying willingness to unflinchingly depict patriarchal and feudal systems, extremely detailed and complex characters, sudden and often violent plot twists, and intricate political intrigue. In a genre where magic usually takes center stage, this series has a reputation for its limited and subtle use of magic, employing it as an ambiguous and often sinister background force.[/sblock] 

This is the background noted for Guarin from Forissa's entry. It looks like a fairly good match to what you were looking for. Something like a Arminian or Serbian knight in Western europe. A christian, but one who's way and customs would probably be viewed with some suspicion by 'ordinary folk'.

[sblock=Guarin]Guarin is a mystery to most of the villagers. He does 
not speak Hârnic well, and generally keeps to himself. 
One of Drosta’s children peeked into his open door 
one day, and spotted pieces of kurbul armour sitting in a 
corner, and a spear and roundshield propped against one
wall. This further fuelled the rumours surrounding the 
“foreign” man. Some have speculated about the nature of 
the relationship between Forissa and Guarin, but most of 
these rumours are, of course, absurd.[/sblock]

Armour doesn't seem to have any effect on movement. Shield and spear would be fine. Not sure whether there is any _reach_ equivalent in the game. But I'm sure we can find a way to incorporate the concept of point defence if there isn't anything in the RAW.

Do you want me to draft something up along those lines? Do want Divine skills (ie, the ability to use Divine powers?)

thotd


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 8, 2006)

doghead said:
			
		

> I'm not sure wwhat you mean by adventuring type skills exactly. But I don't think dungeons and monster bashing are going to play a major part of the game. Persoanlly I would focus on building whatever concept you have in mind. We can rework if things go south. What combinations were you thinking of?
> 
> thotd




That was the basic question - so long as we won't be doing a _ton_ of monster bashing, I'm happy to play write her up as a relative noncombatant whose personal conviction is making her go out beyond the manor walls to help the girl anyway.   

I had meant things like weapon skills - She'll need relatively higher mental ability scores and she'll also need to devote points to the divinity ability.  That means there's probably only, at most, about 2 points left for Fitness, maybe 1.  I was considering the High Priest vocation, which would make all weapons skills non-vocational, and as I did the skills out for her as a HP, it didn't look like there would be four points left over to get up to the 2 ranks in a weapon.  I could carve them out if they were necessary - but I'm actually happier not to based on character concept, so long as we won't be doing a ton of monster bashing.  If we were looking at more melee combat going forward, I'd probably aim for giving her better odds than needing to roll a 1 for success on only 1D or 2D(assuming I've got the system right at this point  )


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 8, 2006)

doghead said:
			
		

> This is the background noted for Guarin from Forissa's entry. It looks like a fairly good match to what you were looking for. Something like a Arminian or Serbian knight in Western europe. A christian, but one who's way and customs would probably be viewed with some suspicion by 'ordinary folk'.
> 
> thotd





Nice one, doghead, yes, serbian or armanian would fit quite nicely in the concept I'm aiming for.

As for the magic, I'd go for combat first, with a bit of divine magic, something that boosts strength, ore can make you fight beyond your hitpoints , or sumpthing. No preaching or anything like that, he'll convert with his sword, and let the priestess do the talking.

BTW, you really really should try to read 'Song of Ice and Fire', it's one of the best series in the last decade.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 9, 2006)

Forissa stats:
[sblock]
Name: Forissa of Alban
Race: Female Human.
Background: Faithful (May Allocate points to the Divinity Attribute)
Gimmicks: Irrational Fear of Snakes
Vocation: (High) Priestess
Abilities: Fitness +1, Creativity +2, Awareness +3, Reasoning +3, Influence +4, Divinity +4.
Luck: 5
Skills: [Style - Preaching the True Word: Benediction +5, Blessing +4, Gospel +4, Performance +4], Leadership +4, Literacy +3, Consecration +2, Legends +2, Sacrement +2
Equipment: (100 gp)
Notes: [/sblock]

Comments/advice appreciated - everything is flexible.  I'm thinking of dropping Sacrement, since it's a two person skill that requires someone else to perform a successful Benediction first, but it seemed a little silly for her not to have some training in asking for divine assistance (unless that is duplicated/superceded by her Div skills like Gospel or Blessing?)  Also, the Gimmick ("irrantional fear of snakes") is a little generic - I'd love to come up with something a little more interesting to pay for that extra point of Div ability, but still working on that.  If you have any ideas, let me know


----------



## doghead (Jul 9, 2006)

Maerdwyn, there isn't going to be a great deal of monster bashing, so you should be fine with limited combat skills. And you're right, Target of 1 with 1D is going to be tough. Especially if you need several steps. Down the track, you can pick up skills at a one to one basis, the one for 2 only applies during creation.

DrZ, OK, a rough draft. Let me know what you think.

Race: Human.
Abilities: Awareness 3, Creativity 2, Fitness 5, Influence 2, Reasoning 1, Divinity 3
Luck: 4
Gimmicks: 
Background: Faithful (may put points in Divinity)
Vocation: Holy Knight
Skills: Brawling 4 (FIT), Dueling 5 (FIT), Melee 5 (FIT), Riding 3 (FIT), Sacrement 3 (AWA), Literacy 3 (CRE), Leadership 3 (INF), Composure (-).
* Divinity Skills: Gospel 4

I've taken Sacrement. In conjuntion with Benediction from Forissa, the Knight can make an oath to gain an endownment for the duration of quest


----------



## doghead (Jul 9, 2006)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Forissa stats:
> [sblock]
> Name: Forissa of Alban
> Race: Female Human.
> ...




I threw in Benediction because it seemed like a good story device, the knights taking a oath before a quest or battle in return for divine favour. Blessing seems like pretty useful endowment. It all looks pretty good from what I can see. You probably have as good a grasp of the rules as I do.

I'm not sure how this is all going to work in practice, but I'm going to play to the spirit of the game rather than the rules. If something isn't working, we can rework characters between chapters.

DrZ, I'll keep a look out for it. Have you read _Deadhouse Gates : Book Two of The Malazan Book of the Fallen (Malazan Book of the Fallen)_. Its one of the best fantasy books I have read in a while. That and _The Amber Spyglass_ series.


thotd


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 9, 2006)

doghead said:
			
		

> Down the track, you can pick up skills at a one to one basis, the one for 2 only applies during creation.




Cool - didn't realize this.  Makes more sense for her anyway, as she hasn't really seen a need for such training until now.



BTW, Looks like DrZ's knight may be missing a reason ability score.


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 10, 2006)

doghead said:
			
		

> DrZ, I'll keep a look out for it. Have you read _Deadhouse Gates : Book Two of The Malazan Book of the Fallen (Malazan Book of the Fallen)_. Its one of the best fantasy books I have read in a while. That and _The Amber Spyglass_ series.
> 
> 
> thotd




I love the malleazan book of the fallen, but I'm addicted to 'song of fire and ice' (addicted meaning coughing up 100$ for a deluxe limited edition 'Game of Thrones RPG' , knowing full well that I'll never play or DM it)

Who writes the amber spyglaas thingies?

On the character : Maerdwyn, I never play a character with a reasoning score 
Looks good. What's a gimmick?


----------



## doghead (Jul 10, 2006)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> I love the malleazan book of the fallen, but I'm addicted to 'song of fire and ice' (addicted meaning coughing up 100$ for a deluxe limited edition 'Game of Thrones RPG' , knowing full well that I'll never play or DM it)
> 
> Who writes the amber spyglaas thingies?
> 
> ...




Corrrect. So I added only one point to Reason.

Gimmicks are ... um, Gimmicks. For example; Dark Sight (can see in the dark), Mans Best Friend (you have a dog), Frail (-1D to tasks involving strength). Positive Gimmicks cost one ability point or 3 skill points. Negative Gimmicks add one ability point or 3 skill points.

Phillip Pullman wrote it. Actually, its the _Dark Materials_ trilogy; _The Subtle Knife_, _The Golden Compass_ and _The Amber Spyglass_.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 10, 2006)

doghead, What type of religion are you thinking of for the world?  Something with a vaguely historical feel or something different? Mono- or polytheism?  No rush, just wondering.


----------



## doghead (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm thinking mono-theism. I find the poly-theism a bit garring. Its the lack of cultural connection I think. People tend to choose the god which suits them best, with little sense of cultural factors. The only god that seem to be connected culturally are the demi-human ones.

I'll probably use either Saints or Angels as well. Those of a martial bent will pray to different saints/angel than those dedicated to healing, or hoping for a good crop. Plus, a christanity analogue fits better with the whole Knight thing.

So when are you going to run a Song of Ice and Fire game?

thotd


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 12, 2006)

A song of fire and ice game? I'll run a pbp game as soon as you've read the books   It's a highly political game, so I'd have to have dedicated players, and I don't think there will be a lot of combat. I don't really see it happenin' on the boards.



A single point of reasoning? What's that, a total moron?

Any good flaws you'd think I might be interested in?


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 12, 2006)

Here are the flaws from the book (left out ones requiring a background other than faithful).  Don't know if doghead is allowing all of these or not.

Childe of Hell (part orc or other inhuman/demon/etc.) - can't raise Reason above 3 or Influence above 4, +2 bonus to Intimidate

Clumsy:  -1D to  rolls involving coordination

Curse Relic:  you have a curse magic item

Dark Aura:  Unsettling vibes, -1D to Influence checks except Intimidation, animals don't like you

Frail:  -1D to rolls dependant on strength

Hesitant:  -1D to reaction rolls

Hideous Appearance:  Ugly, disfigured, etc.  -1D to influence rolls when appearance plays a part.  Maybe some sort of "foreign-born" variant based on prejudice against your appearance?

Infamous:  Known as a barbarian or criminal -2D on influence, or +2 on intimidation

Irrational Fear:  roll reason check or panic in the presence of something.  This is what I chose for Forisa for now, but I'm not quite satisfied with it.

On the Run:  Character is a figitive

Oversized:  Bigger, so easier to hit by 1D

Poor Reputation:  -2 to Influece based rolls

Slow Stepped:  -1D to movement related rolls

Vulnerability:  suffer 2 grade of fatigue, or double damage, when exposed to or hit by something.


----------



## doghead (Jul 13, 2006)

All of those are fine. If there is something else you have ini mind, let me know and I'll think about it..

thotd


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 13, 2006)

Woohoo. Infamous? Is that a flaw 

I'll take that with a side order of +1 reasoning. Do I get fries with that?


----------



## doghead (Jul 13, 2006)

DrZ, you can take it, so long as you can give me a explaination of how it ties in with a Holy Knight.  

thotd


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 13, 2006)

two words :Vlad Tcepesc aka Vlad he Impaler 


No, I was thinking more somehing in the line of racial prejudice, something like : Watch that guy, he's a Serb. He'll go Bronze Age on your arse if you don't


----------



## doghead (Jul 14, 2006)

OK. That will work. Of course, once the character returns to his own region, he loses the extra point of Reason.  

thotd


----------



## doghead (Jul 14, 2006)

All right, once we get the character's sorted, we can get them into play in the IC thread. The search party will all be gathered outside the main building in the yard.

I suppose I should get a RG thread up. [Its here.]  And update the first page. [done].

Halfrogman, you still with us? You don't need to wait up for the others; I'll use the ic thread to determin what sort of lead you get on the search party. Currently they are still getting sorted at the manor.

thotd


----------



## doghead (Jul 16, 2006)

maerdwyn: the river is a little way aways yet. Before you set off, do you want to do a beediction sacremant thingy?

DzZ: I'll get a list of equipment up shortly. But for now you can just note any equipment you think approproprate on the character sheet.


----------



## hafrogman (Jul 16, 2006)

yeah, sorry.  Busy week at work.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 16, 2006)

doghead said:
			
		

> maerdwyn: the river is a little way aways yet. Before you set off, do you want to do a beediction sacremant thingy?




Yep - was going to have her perform it for the three of them once DrZ was ready to go.


----------



## doghead (Jul 16, 2006)

OK, the way I understand it, Forissa conducts a ceremony (benediction check), then DrZ makes an pledges and oath (sacrament check). Default difficulty is Routine (2 steps required).

The Benediction is a sustained task with a 15 minute increment. Spending another 15 minutes adds 1D (although this is not necessary in this case as Forissa made the 2 steps) When the task is complete, Forissa DrZ gets an endowment.

So, DrZ needs to pledge an oath, (make a sacrement check: roll a number of D10 equal to Guarin's Divinity score, each result equal to or under his Benediction skill is a step. Two steps are needed).

Then Forissa(?) can choose an endowment. The endowment will last for the length of the 'quest'.

BTW. The rules suggest granting 1 freebie endowment to characters for each point of divinity they have. This is a DM discretion endowment, to be used to _control the flow of the story._. Passionate prays to God by characters may also prompt me to throw one in.


----------



## doghead (Jul 21, 2006)

I rolled Gaurin's Sacrement to speed things up. sacrement (2, 6, 5) gives him one step, enough for a success with the town's people Diff mod. Good choice with Efficacy. I think it meant to be just at creation, but this works. I'll give Gaurin a +1 Acc mod until Myrel is rescued or the quest ended. It counters the -1 Acc of two handed melee weapon like the Warhammer (or War Pick as they call it here). Damage is already 3INJ.

halfrogman: The fishermen are at Broke-back. They are the ones waiting for Lucin and his party. The boats are the ones discussed in the meeting in the hall.

thotd


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 21, 2006)

Go ahead, doghead, you do all the rolling of dice, I have absolutely no idea whatsoever of how this system works.


----------



## doghead (Aug 4, 2006)

When characters are faced with a task/decision, I will give you a break down of the mechanics in an ooc post. I think that this is the easiest way for me to give you an accurate idea of the difficulty involved. Assuming that you understand the explaination, go ahead and roll. You can narrate the outcome as well. If you have any questions or thoughts, feel free to let me know.

You don't need to master the system, I can handle that. But hopefully this approach will give you an insight into the system and some of the options available to you - like Prostrated tasks.

If I get the chance, I will try and put a little system description at the beginning of the ooc thread.

halfrogman, can you put a copy of Tarren in the RG thread. Thanks.


----------



## hafrogman (Sep 7, 2006)

Thought I might point out that we haven't seen Doghead for a bit.

I'm not sure where he's from, but if "the great southern land" is South America or Australia, it's possible that he's gotten caught up in the loss of access that some people from those areas are suffering and have been since the 23rd, which is the last day DH was here.

If that's true, we may have a bit of a wait.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 8, 2006)

I believe that he is, indeed having some access troubles - I'll sit tight for a while


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 8, 2006)

doghead is indeed having difficulty. He has been communicating with Morrus and the powers that be to try and diagnose why some people from outside the continent are having difficulty accessing Enworld.


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 8, 2006)

He'll be back in a bit. Let's see how much mayhem we can cause in the meanwhile


----------



## Maerdwyn (Oct 14, 2006)

Hi guys,

Don't know if doghead is still having troubles or not.  On my end, after thinking I could come back to gaming for a while, It's pretty clear now that I can't.  I'm sorry to be all over the place, but RL issues just kinda suck right now.  I hope you guys are all well - I may be around to say hi now and again, but that will be about it.  Hope you all have fun!


Sorry,
Ian


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 7, 2007)

Well, I think I can safely assume this thread isn't recruiting at least... (I'm going through games in the recruiting list) if it picks up again, y'all know where to advertise.


----------



## hafrogman (Feb 7, 2007)

yeah, doghead got lost in the connection problems with Australia and the like, and never came back.  Feel free to remove it.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 8, 2007)

Well, that's a sucky way to go.


----------

